# The First Matt



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This may be an interesting thread .. well I hope so anyway lol. 

Both my girls had matts appear in their coats at around the same time they experienced their first season, now you may think this is just age as around this age they are adolescent etc, which is could be of course. They both had season at different ages therefore matured at different ages and the matts appeared right around this time.

I just thought it was interesting and I would love to know if others have experienced this with their female cockapoos. 

Hey boys can join in to, when was the first matt found on your male cockapoo?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

With Lady we found her first matt when she was spayed. her entire chest matted up into one big mess. so she was 6 months of age when we found the first ones.


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Stanlee not had one yet , he is now 6 months old and after reading lots of threads on here it would seem anu day now lol !!! I am very watchfull !!!

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

joanner said:


> Stanlee not had one yet , he is now 6 months old and after reading lots of threads on here it would seem anu day now lol !!! I am very watchfull !!!
> 
> xx


Jo please post some photos of Stanlee .. keep your eyes open, any time from now to even as late as 10 months .. hope you have a long wait as they are horrible .. but I would prefer a matt than having a dog that sheds .. so thats the compromise I guess


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit got his first matt or should I say matts - bottom of both ears very thick! - at exactly 8 months and I think it was because I had used the hairdryer too close to quickly dry off under his ears! It's not until really now at 10 months, that it's becoming an issue and I really have to comb him almost daily. Not looking forward to what 2 weeks of sand and sea is going to do to his coat! Will make sure I pack the comb! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Either Molly was an early starter or I was a bad mummy and wasnt meticulous enough with her grooming...she was 5 months!!!  Couldn't believe it!! One under each ear. None since but maybe because i'm now slightly obsessed  
xx


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Will def get some more photos on ... he has got so big , been to get his worming tablets and flea drops today and they weighed him ...... 10.5kg OMG He's gonna be a biggee lol xx 

P.s. love this site , even if i dont always comment I am on here daily looking for advice and see how you all are.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle was 7 months - bottom of her ears and Clyde has just got his at 7 months around his collar.
Hate them - Treacle hates me messing and loathes grooming so it is a real pain!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela has just had one four weeks ago after she came back from the groomer!?!? She is 9 months today


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't remember exactly when Weller got his first mat but I know we had a trouble free first year with his coat but in his second year things changed big time! He is booked in next wed for a proper trim up, he is way to long at the moment!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So it doesn't seem to be season related really... but I wonder if it is around the time they mature .. as we know each dog is different and mature at different ages ... xxx

Keep them coming ... not the matts, just the first matt ages please


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy was 6 mths, it seems when he gets muddy (nearly every day!) even though i hose all of the mud i can out of him, some gets stuck in his coat and matts form around it- i am getting slightly obsessed with them, tonight i scissor cut him all over, and hoping this will help with the problem


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit got his first matt or should I say matts - bottom of both ears very thick! - at exactly 8 months and I think it was because I had used the hairdryer too close to quickly dry off under his ears! It's not until really now at 10 months, that it's becoming an issue and I really have to comb him almost daily. Not looking forward to what 2 weeks of sand and sea is going to do to his coat! Will make sure I pack the comb! x


Its impossible to groom their coat after being in the sea. But if you rinse them off thoroughly, that is usually enough to clear the salt off.

Which beach are you heading too.

JoJo - Millie was around 8 months when she got her first matt. Can't remember where on her coat now. She was spayed at 6 months, so can't help with the season/matting theory.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is almost 9 months and has never had a matt, his coat is very wavy, but not curly. He really hates brushing, so I pray it stays this easy! Picture of him before and after 1st groom under "posting a picture" thread.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is booked in for tomorrow...miss pipe cleaner legs here we come


Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Its impossible to groom their coat after being in the sea. But if you rinse them off thoroughly, that is usually enough to clear the salt off.
> 
> Which beach are you heading too.


We're going to Perranporth in Cornwall so a good mix of beaches to visit. Julie I need your help as weather girl! - have just looked on the long range forecast and looks like continuous rain for most of next week Please tell me it will not last for 2 weeks!! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly was 7 months. She's now 10months and they haven't stopped. If anything their getting worse. 
After coming back from the groomer today after getting her belly shaved the groomer said its the puppy hair and adult hair meeting and that's what's causing the Matt's. 

God never thought id say the words that I wish Tilly wasn't a puppy any more 😁😁


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh , you lost are good for remembering...I haven't got a clue...I can hardly
remember life without matts!!


----------

